# Witch Hitch



## dmjaway (Apr 15, 2007)

I Looked at the Equal-i-zer hitch yesterday and it still looks like a friction control system.

The Reese, Blue-Oxand Equal-i-zer are using friction sway control where the PullRite and Hensley don't.

Why is the friction control sway system less desirable?

Dave


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 15, 2007)

Re: Witch Hitch

Yes, Reese has friction controllers, but they also have a "Dual Cam" sway control system if you don't like friction.  It works really nice, but a little noisy when turning.  Personally, I don't mind friction.


----------



## hertig (Apr 16, 2007)

Re: Witch Hitch

I seem to recall hearing that the setting up of friction anti-sway is critical, but once you get it set right it should be ok.  Not sure what the setting is based on; if it is weight, I might be concerned that a significant change in weight (like filling or emptying the fresh water tank) might 'invalidate' the sway setting.


----------



## BarneyS (Apr 16, 2007)

RE: Witch Hitch

I believe I answered this question on page 2 of the following thread on April 12th
http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=6585&start=26&posts=27
Barney


----------



## dmjaway (Apr 16, 2007)

Re: Witch Hitch

Thanks again Barney for your comments but I was really wondering how the friction systems work, especially when the TV/TT angle is increased?  Do the friction bars, then, work against the TT returning to straight and level?

Dave


----------



## BarneyS (Apr 16, 2007)

RE: Witch Hitch

Yes, they resist the return to center just as much as they resist the initial turn.   The only one of the friction controls that is better in that regard is the Dual Cam.  Frankly though, I never found that to really be a problem and I towed for years with the standard friction control and then for about 5 -6 years with the Dual Cam. 
Barney


----------



## dmjaway (Apr 16, 2007)

Re: Witch Hitch

That's what I thought.  I have looked at the "Dual Cam" on the Reese and others.

Dave


----------



## BarneyS (Apr 16, 2007)

RE: Witch Hitch

One other thing.  You asked " Why are the friction sway controls less desirable".  I assume you mean in comparison to the Hensley or the PullRite.  The answer to that is that they simply do not work nearly as well.  In fact, as I mentioned in the other thread, there is really no comparison to the way they work!  That is based on my many years of experience of towing with both types and  my work as moderator of the Towing forum on another site.
Barney


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Apr 17, 2007)

RE: Witch Hitch

BarneyS, I noticed on your web page photos you have been to MacDill AFB in Tampa, FL. How did you like it there. Is it pretty full during the winter. My DH and I always go south for the winter. Usually FL or TX, but in FL it is in the pan handle. We stay at Hurlburt Field AFB. We also have a message board for veteran's which keeps us busy. Of course DH wants me to go to Arizona but I haven't really committed to that far a distance from home.*
*


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 17, 2007)

Re: Witch Hitch

Hey Snowbird, MacDill Fam Camp is big.  We didn't have any trouble getting in when we went there in the winter of 2001.  However, as big as it was it was probably 95% full.  I can't remember if they took reservations or not.  The only problem I had with it was that it seemed like a long drive from the gate to the Fam Camp.  Worth staying at.  It had full hookups and was a good Fam Camp from what I can remember.  

Arizona is great.  You can get into David-Monthon AFB in Tucson overflow area and wait(4 days no hookups) to get into the Fam Camp for a 2 week stretch and then you have to go back to the overflow area and wait in turn to get back in to the full-hookups.


----------



## BarneyS (Apr 17, 2007)

RE: Witch Hitch

Yes we have spent three winters at MacDill.  Tried going to Texas this winter and had a great time but have made our reservations back at MacDill again for next winter.  Yes, they do take reservations one year in advance.  It is a great base and campground.  Many nice folks there and lots to do, both on the base, at the campground and in the area.  The weather is usually perfect during the winter months.  It is usually pretty full but they have a large number of sites that have a two week limit so you should be able to get in.  You may have to spend a few days in overflow also.  
If you have not seen it yet, take a look at just about the best site around for information on military campgrounds.
http://www.militarycampgrounds.us/index.php
Barney


----------

